# جهاز توليد الكهرباء للهاتف المحمول من المياه



## رشيد الديزل (19 مارس 2010)

قام فريق علمي من جامعة البيركا الكندية بابتكار طريقة جديدة لتوليد الكهرباء من المياه؛ حيث ذكر البروفيسور لاري كوستيوك من نفس الجامعة أن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة من السوائل المتدفقة في القنوات الصغيرة ستقدم مصدراً نقياً للطاقة يمكنه في النهاية أن يشغل أجهزة صغيرة مثل الهاتف المحمول بواسطة بطاريات كهربائية معدة أساساً من طاقة حركة السوائل. 

وتعتبر هذه الطريقة هي الأولى من نوعها لتوليد الكهرباء بعد أكثر من 150 سنة على اكتشافها أول مرة، وذلك طبقاً لما نشرته مجلة معهد الفيزياء، التابعه للجامعة الكندية، ويمكن حصر تفرد هذا الاكتشاف العلمي ­ التكنيكي بكون العلماء استطاعوا عبره تطوير كتلة زجاجية يصل قطرها لسنتمترين فقط وسمكها لا يتجاوز الثلاثة ملليمترات لكنها تحتوي على 400 ألف إلى 500 ألف قناة فردية يمكن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية منها و أن هذا الاختراع له تطبيقات إلكترونية وأجهزة الميكرو والإلكترونيات مثيرة للغاية.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2011)

ما فهمنا شيئاً 


نرجو التوضيح


----------



## أم حزومة (25 مارس 2011)

نشكورين غلى الموضوعات المميزة


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

